# Adria Twin drop waste and a few other bits



## TwinTravellers (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi ... we are new members who bought our Adria Twin last August (ordered it in February though!). We need to modify the drop waste as we can't get our portable waste tank underneath the van - which we need to use at some sites. Has anyone made a modification so that the waste pipe extends to the side of the van??? Also we camped on Jan 1st and found we had lost our water because of the low temperature and the safety water release system. We have seen that people put a peg on to stop the water releasing - but we can't find the switch that needs pegging. Can anyone help? We are very happy with the van - but like anything we do need to make minor adjustments.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hiya, TwinTravellers, and welcome to MotorhomeFacts

Our safety valve is by the side of the Truma boiler, which is under the (fixed) bed. Yours will be somewhere different  

I would be careful using the peg to hold the valve closed - it is a safety feature, and if you forget about it, you could find your boiler frozen and an expensive repair bill.

Gerald


----------



## TwinTravellers (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks for such a prompt reply. Its a good point to remember not to over-ride a safety feature but what can you do when it is freezing outside? We bought the van and we were under the impression that it can cope with all seasons.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

TwinTravellers said:


> what can you do when it is freezing outside? We bought the van and we were under the impression that it can cope with all seasons.


This depends on where your water tank is (is it inside or well-protected from the weather outside?), and where the boiler is. The valve protects the boiler from freezing, so if you're sure where the boiler is situated is never going to drop below 0, then you're probably OK.

I 'peg' ours, but one cold night (even with an oil-fired rad on inside the van, and the boiler under the bed) it still dumped the water onto the drive. No problem as the water pump was off. I'd always either drain down, or ensure the peg is off when the van is not in use.

Gerald


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

TwinTravellers said:


> Thanks for such a prompt reply. Its a good point to remember not to over-ride a safety feature but what can you do when it is freezing outside? We bought the van and we were under the impression that it can cope with all seasons.


The safety valve is right next to the boiler, to the right. If it's already dumped, you'll need to reset it before putting more water is else it will just flow straight thru. You reset by lifting the red button up and ensuring it stays there. People peg this button to stop it dropping down (and dumping water), but I dont. Would rather have to fill up again than replace the boiler... especially considering where it is and how much cabinet work would need to be removed.

If it's going to be cold, leave the heating on the lowest setting. This'll stop it dumping in the night.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## TwinTravellers (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks. We've been in the van and studied the Truma info. Much clearer now. Good advice to keep heater on low.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I changed the waste drain valve/pipe on my Twin. I removed the rather ineffective handle. I then fitted a length of PVC pipe to the tank using PVC adhesive.Obtained a PVC bend and fitted the existing valve in between. The outlet and valve are now positioned at the sill which means that it is easier for draining and positioning over a motorhome drainpoint.


----------



## TwinTravellers (Jul 5, 2007)

That sounds a good solution. However, we can't get under the van and as its on the road can't put it up on a ramp. We'll have to get a garage to do it.


----------

